# What have you been up to?



## JohnBDownunder (Apr 15, 2013)

So anyway, I got an email from the HMEM asking me this question as I have not logged in for a while. My time has been taken up with family stuff mostly, but in my little workshop AKA Shed I am in the process of fitting gas struts to my X2 mill loosely following this link ( http://www.rysium.com/projects/189-mini-mill-modifications ). I plan however to use some Seat belt webbing salvaged from a childs car seat that had past its use by date instead of the wire. So far it is design on the fly but getting there slowly. Next on the to do list is fitting the recently purchased DRO from Hare & Forbes here in OZ.


----------



## rodw (Apr 18, 2013)

I know how you feel. I have been trying so hard to finish off all of the domestic projects and have been painting the house for weeks which is nearly done. In amongst that, I have done a big storage makeover in my little mini shed but the timber shelf to hold my lathe tools is still not started and I have had the material in the back of my ute for about 3 weeks. 

Today, I picked up an old compressor I bought at auction sight unseen. Unfortunately, the motor was not a goer so I have sent that out to be serviced. I would not have bothered with this if it was not a very good brand that you can still get parts for and the price was right to make a project out of it.


----------



## JohnBDownunder (Apr 19, 2013)

Hi Rod,
Blast,  Today I had a head drop on my mill with a fly cutter attached. Resulting in busted transmission gears. Lookls like an upgrade to the belt drive is next and I have no mill to make my own so think I will buy a aconversion kit. Looking at this on ebay http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en#ht_829wt_906 LMS LMS are out of stock and this seems to be the same. Anyone have experience with this supplier? :wall:


----------

